# How many of you use proviron with trt or on a cruise?



## turbobusa (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious how many include proviron in trt or a cruise? 
What do you find beneficial? What negs do you notice? 
Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 20, 2012)

You know I tried a grip full of prov for a long time and I didn't notice anything good or bad . But then again I got them when traveling and were prob bunk .wish I knew bro.


----------



## incbb (Dec 20, 2012)

when i run it i usually do 50-75MG ed


incbb


----------



## K1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have only ever used Prov once in my life, a few years back and didn't notice much...I stopped using any type of orals a long time ago and don't plan on using any again in the future.....


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 20, 2012)

I do know for myself 50mgs added to low dose test gives a really nice libido increase. I can tell quickly on trt or cruise if product is good. On an actual cycle I don't notice much. Thanks for the replys... T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

Well....i looooove proviron.  Ive been on it for months now.. 50mgs a.m. n 50mgs p.m.
Balkan Provimed 50mg tabs. I love it. Vascular n horny as hell. Test/proviron all the time.
Dont know how safe longterm proviron use is......but i love it.  I didnt notice much at 50 or 75mg day....but 100mgs day is wrking greeeeat.


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> Well....i looooove proviron.  Ive been on it for months now.. 50mgs a.m. n 50mgs p.m.
> Balkan Provimed 50mg tabs. I love it. Vascular n horny as hell. Test/proviron all the time.
> Dont know how safe longterm proviron use is......but i love it.  I didnt notice much at 50 or 75mg day....but 100mgs day is wrking greeeeat.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 21, 2012)

Man, I love proviron, though I do not think it is a necessity. I use between 50-100mg/d when i can afford it. The stuff definately isn't cheap...lol. 

I've only ever used human grade...and it's been a few years now.

I like to use it when cutting, as I get some hardness added in from it, and since I used to use Tren in all my cutting cycles, it was also a nice adition for libido. 

It's not a fat burner, and it definately does not add any size, so anybody wanting to use it for those reasons, save your money.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 22, 2012)

I usually go 50-100mg/ed depending on what I am running at the time.


----------



## mike1107 (Dec 23, 2012)

I love proviron, makes me look drier 
I didnt give it a try before a long time and kinda regret, IMO its a great add to a cycle 

However after 16 weeks effects are decreasing


----------



## allbeef (Dec 23, 2012)

Its a drug that will free up bound testosterone and if its a significant amount you will get a near immediate boost in well being and libido. 50mg to 100mg a day seems appropriate, starting at 25mg and increasing dosage every couple days to find your sweet spot.

If you are not getting a boost, you most likely dont need it. As someone who has been on HRT for years and banged myself on top of it with intermittent cycles, Proviron works best on heavier dosages (duh!) and almost does nothing at lower dosages (duh!).

Chances are you guys who did not respond just didnt have the physiologic need, because its pretty remarkable drug when the need is there and from my experience flying blind without lab work, the same Proviron will work at particular times and not do anything at other times.

I would encourage anyone on heavy cycle who lacks libido and a sense of well being to add it and see. You should know in about 2 hours whether you need it or not.

Just my experience and opinion,

AB


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 23, 2012)

I noticed the same as you turbo.
Increase in the penis region and sex drive.

For anti-e or muscle builder-helper I didn't notice
Much of anything for either.

I know big kiwi when I met him used and loved it.
And he is a big lean SOB


----------



## nothuman (Jan 3, 2013)

Too expensive to be worth it at any dose higher than 50mg ED. All it does is act as a poor man's cialis, nothing more.


----------



## sazo75 (Jan 3, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> Too expensive to be worth it at any dose higher than 50mg ED. All it does is act as a poor man's cialis, nothing more.



Yeah I have only used it a couple times , and I didn't notice anything miraculous about it , for the price id rather get more oil lol.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 4, 2013)

sazo75 said:


> Yeah I have only used it a couple times , and I didn't notice anything miraculous about it , for the price id rather get more oil lol.




I dnt understand when ppl say..."for how expensive it is..."...

Its $1 a piece...50mg tabs. Thts pretty cheap in my books.
Thats $60 a month at 100mg day.

For the benefits and results....on my end......thts well worth it.

I LOVE IT!!   

(Sry to the guys from A-board tht hear me say it ALL the time..lol)


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 4, 2013)

I always try to run PROVIRON in my cycles. I get a distinct increase in libido and nice hardening effect to my physique.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 5, 2013)

ALIN said:


> I always try to run PROVIRON in my cycles. I get a distinct increase in libido and nice hardening effect to my physique.



I agree.

and not to mention.....
Balkan Provimed 50mg tabs for about buck a piece.....
and they work great....great quality!!!!


----------



## nothuman (Mar 17, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> I dnt understand when ppl say..."for how expensive it is..."...
> 
> Its $1 a piece...50mg tabs. Thts pretty cheap in my books.
> Thats $60 a month at 100mg day.
> ...



Well to me, that is expensive. $60 per month for something that won't really do THAT much. I'm paying enough for HGH so I don't need an extra expense like that. To each their own though


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a mast e fan myself..like people say proviron  works for some and not for others..I'm one of the others but I also think my prov from Pakistan / schering was bunk.. 1$ a tab is cheaper than a US pharmacy which includes  Dr visit in my eyes..Alin is the place for it IMO.


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Mar 17, 2013)

Like many have stated.. I never really noticed much from it.. Maybe was bunk.. Think K-1 Stated Less orals I run the better for me both long term and short term health.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 17, 2013)

Good proviron is not expensive (ug) and works nothing like cialis. As big mike stated a bit dryer and test low dose works better with less. Love good proviron.
100mg of quality proviron and pissing gets sketchy. 50 mgs is a sweet spot for myself.I noticed most of the pro proviron guys are vets/very exp aas guys.
The few vet guys that were not positive were not sure if legit. As ALLBEEF
states you know proviron is legit quickly as the effect is noticable. 
If it's not for you cool. For me it puts more swing in my thing and it makes lesser amounts of test more effective . T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm a mast e fan myself..like people say proviron  works for some and not for others..I'm one of the others but I also think my prov from Pakistan / schering was bunk.. 1$ a tab is cheaper than a US pharmacy which includes  Dr visit in my eyes..Alin is the place for it IMO.



Alins place is where i get mine. 
Also used Endos 50mg tabs

i always describe proviron as Testosterone and Cialis mixed.
Thts the effect i get from it.

Like turbo said tho...pissin is hard n little painful

Ive been on proviron n test for about 14 mnths. low dose "off "cycle..higher dose while on cycle


----------



## Keith1569 (Mar 18, 2013)

I love the stuff.. 50mg a day is where it's at for me with low dose test/tren cruise


----------



## allbeef (Mar 21, 2013)

Johnny Ringo said:


> Like many have stated.. I never really noticed much from it.. Maybe was bunk.. Think K-1 Stated Less orals I run the better for me both long term and short term health.



Bro,

More likely, you didnt need it so you didnt benefit. On TRT which I run most of the time now after so many years it doesnt add much nor do I sense anything. That same proviron when I am doing a gram of test a week gives me an unbelievable libido spike that leaves me thinking.

I cant afford not to take it!

So much of what is attributed to bunk gear is often related simply to physiology (which maybe 15% of the game have any chance of knowing what theirs is)


AB


----------



## CONOFVIS (Mar 21, 2013)

I have used proviron many times and love it. A part of every cycle or off if it's available.
50mg ED is good for me....on/off


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 21, 2013)

I get mine in mex pharmacies so I know it's legit. I run it the last four weeks of all cycles. Gives a good hard look. I also keep using it a month after cycle. Something I was told to do when I first started using aas. Hasn't done me wrong.


----------

